
Employers are hiring, but pay is low - hhs
https://www.news9.com/story/41678236/americas-job-problem-employers-are-hiring-but-pay-is-low
======
sarcasmatwork
Sure, people are getting hired. But is it full time or contract work? If
contract, how long is the contract or is it endless? Contract workers are
being hired to replace full time so companies dont have to give all the
benefits to contract workers. See all tech companies. Companies would rather
hire a CW for lower costs than hire a full time. The abuse in the tech
industry is rampant.

